# Need to find a Muay Thai gym in Tucson Az



## tank_62

in middle of june im am going to be moving back to tucson arizona, i need to find a good muay thai gym to join, ive been searching but no luck, is their any body from tucson who can help me?

Thanks


----------



## thaistyle

The Ultima Martial Arts Center
       6781 N. Thornydale Rd. #219 
       Tucson, AZ 85741 
       520-744-4591 

Elite Muay Thai

Aaron Haynes

520 319 5467​3700 N Campell AVE Tucson, Arizona 85719

Check these out.  Hope they help.  Where do you train at in San Diego?


----------



## tank_62

hey thanks, well i use to train at undisputed i stop going at the end of march, and started training at home, its a big difference


----------



## thaistyle

Hopefully those gyms are what you are looking for.  Good luck in Arizona.


----------



## ccraddock

Hi my name is Chance,  I am beginner Muay Thai currently living in Tucson.
I am looking for a Muay Thai instructor, ex Muay Thai fighter from Thailand AKA Johnny Knight. A friend from Muay Thai, of Hollywood, California told me he might be in Tucson. He say if he is still training or willing to train me it would be worth my while. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you in advance


----------

